# http://www.groupz.com/jun13/



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

http://www.groupz.com/jun13/
Enjoy!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

which Fuddruckers was this at?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

*Buena Park,CA n/m*

...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice,

Have you driven them yet? Just curious how they rate compared to some of the other roadsters or high end sports coupe's?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

All I got to say is: F**K HONDA!!!!!! Wax a S2000 for less money. Our Nissan Sales manager has gotten to see them and says the pictures don't give them justice. He says in person they are AWESOME!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *All I got to say is: F**K HONDA!!!!!! Wax a S2000 for less money. Our Nissan Sales manager has gotten to see them and says the pictures don't give them justice. He says in person they are AWESOME! *


I have to agree with that....

Watch for our driving impression in the next NPM..


----------

